# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Question on 5/3/1 while on AAS

## xephonics

I just started the 5/3/1 routine, and I am liking it. Currently I'm not on a cycle, and my next one starts beginning of April (My cycle will be wk 1-4 30mgs/day of Halo, wk 1-12 Test E 500mg/wk)

My main question about the routine while being on a cycle is this: he consistently states to only go up 10lbs on lower body, and 5 lbs on upper body every 4 weeks. (Well not technically 10lbs on each workout, 10lbs on the 1rm you use to calculate your weights for the workout.) This has me wondering if I would be wasting gains while on AAS, as I know those numbers will no coincide with my strength gains.

So should I increase the weights more if I'm on AAS during the routine? Or should I stick to his 10 and 5 lbs increases?
Edit/Delete Message

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I just started the 5/3/1 routine, and I am liking it. Currently I'm not on a cycle, and my next one starts beginning of April (My cycle will be wk 1-4 30mgs/day of Halo, wk 1-12 Test E 500mg/wk)
> 
> My main question about the routine while being on a cycle is this: he consistently states to only go up 10lbs on lower body, and 5 lbs on upper body every 4 weeks. (Well not technically 10lbs on each workout, 10lbs on the 1rm you use to calculate your weights for the workout.) This has me wondering if I would be wasting gains while on AAS, as I know those numbers will no coincide with my strength gains.
> 
> So should I increase the weights more if I'm on AAS during the routine? Or should I stick to his 10 and 5 lbs increases?
> Edit/Delete Message


that the major malfunction with the 531, cookie cutter programs are far from an exact science. use more weight if you feel good less if u feel weak. my advice, use a better program

----------


## xephonics

it seemed to have good reviews from a lot of people, and wendler seems to be a decent lifter.

But I do agree with you on the lifting more if I feel more. Though his main point about the routine is slow progress to prevent plateaus.

I guess we'll see. I'll post my results.

----------


## BBronco

a better program like what?can you please point me in the direction of 1?ive been doing 5/3/1 and have been getting good consistent gains.If i could find something more effective id be more then happy to try it

----------


## Akron45

> that the major malfunction with the 531, cookie cutter programs are far from an exact science. use more weight if you feel good less if u feel weak. my advice, use a better program


I really feel that is where 5/3/1 really shines... the fact that it ISN'T a cookie cutter program. Sure, you have your 3 set percentages but the rest is entirely up to you.

----------

